# Get back in touch with an old friend/make a new one



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My goal to achieve in the next two weeks is to either a.) get back in touch with an old friend, or b.) make a new one. I'm going to start going to church, and start looking for community things to take part in.


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good luck! I want to do the same!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

good luck there.
I hope you make new friends and keep old friends as well.

let us know


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck . 

Just remember to stay positive and mentally reward yourself for every new thing you do. Eg. even if you go to the church and stay there for 10 mins, thats still an achievement compared to not going. So don't get negative about it.


----------



## ShawnLim (Mar 23, 2009)

Great goal. Share with us your progress.
Good luck and all the best~!


----------

